# Länge eines Char-Arrays bestimmen



## babuschka (24. Sep 2006)

Guten Abend zusammen   

Eine kleine Frage habe ich:
Wie bestimme ich die Länge eines Char-Arrays?

Bei einem String geht das mit length() sehr flott und einfach, gibt es einen ähnlichen simplen Weg für einen Char-Array?


Viele Grüße,
Rouven


----------



## mlux (24. Sep 2006)

Wenn du wirklich nur ein Array hast, geht das immer mit der Eigenschaft "length" (keine Methode).

Ansonsten wüsst ich nicht, was du meinst


----------



## babuschka (24. Sep 2006)

@mlux
Danke für deine Antwort.

Also mit ..


```
int i = test_char.length();
```

klappt es ja nicht. Ich schätze mal, weil es so eine Methode ist?

Aber wie geht das mit der Eigenschaft?  ???:L 
In der Java-Dokumentation konnte ich nichts mit length unter der Klasse character finden...


Viele Grüße,
Rouven


----------



## Beni (24. Sep 2006)

Eigenschaft = Variable :wink:

```
char[] array = ...
int i = array.length;
```


----------



## mlux (24. Sep 2006)

Rouven hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wie geht das mit der Eigenschaft?  ???:L
> In der Java-Dokumentation konnte ich nichts mit length unter der Klasse character finden...



In der Klasse Character wirst du auch nix mit length finden. Du möchtest schließlich nicht die Länge eines einzelnen Zeichens herausbekommen, sondern die Länge des Arrays, welches mit Zeichen befüllt ist.
Hier ein Beispiel, um die Länge eines Arrays herauszubekommen:


```
Character[] arr = new Character[5];
      arr[0] = new Character('H');
      arr[1] = new Character('a');
      arr[2] = new Character('l');
      arr[3] = new Character('l');
      arr[4] = new Character('o');
      System.out.println(arr.length);
```

Man beachte die fehlenden Klammern hinter length .

EDIT: da war Beni wohl schneller


----------



## babuschka (24. Sep 2006)

@Beni
Danke für deine Antwort, so funktioniert es!   
Und das alles nur wegen zwei Klammern ..  :roll: 

Wo in der Java-Dokumentation werden eigentlich die Eigenschaften aufgelistet?
Damit ich nicht nochmal so dumm fragen muss...  :wink: 


Viele Grüße,
Rouven

EDIT: Danke auch an dich mlux!  :wink:


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Sep 2006)

Eigenschaften ist nicht ganz das richtige Wort, Felder oder Membervariablen sind da besser...

In der API findet man sie unter "Field Summary". In Java ist es aber eher selten, dass eine Klasse ihre Felder public macht (d.h. da steht normal in der API nix). Bzw. ist das generell in der OOP so, da das zu einer höheren _Kapselung_ führt. Ein Beispiel ist aber z.B. hier zu finden.

Ein Array findest du allerdings nicht in der API. Da gibt es allerdings auch nicht viel zu sagen. Ein Array hat eben das Feld "length", mehr nicht, auch keine Methoden. Außerdem implementieren Arrays Iterable...


----------



## Gast (25. Sep 2006)

warum ist das eigentlich ein feld und nicht als methode gekappselt? weiss da jemand warum sun das so implementiert hat?


----------

